

EC2 Alarm Actions - spicavigo
http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/AmazonCloudWatch/latest/DeveloperGuide/UsingAlarmActions.html

======
DoubleCluster
It's great that Amazon keeps innovating. Or are they just using the tools from
Netflix?

